# UNIVERSITY RESEARCH STUDY: Understanding how people who do not meet their parent



## annacardiff

The Cardiff Fertility Studies Group is conducting a research project to understand how people who don't meet their parenthood goals adjust, so that supporting interventions can be developed.

If you have not been able to have children OR you haven't had as many children as you would have liked, then you are eligible to take part in this survey. We are confident that the results of this study will lead to improvements in the aftercare process for those who do not realise their parenthood goals.

We are hoping to recruit around 250 participants, and if you enter your email address at the end (which will not be linked to your answers in the survey), you will enter the prize draw to win one of four £50 Amazon vouchers.

The link to the survey is here: https://cardiffunipsych.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_73WpnrBsh3laWVf

The Cardiff Fertility Studies Group (http://sites.cardiff.ac.uk/fertilitystudies/ ) researches all aspects of fertility health to better understand the experiences of men and women trying to have children. Our work creates the science to support you because it:
•	Helps to better document the experiences of people trying to conceive
•	Supports people trying to conceive
•	Optimises conditions for fertility
•	Guides professionals to take a patient-centred approach in their care of people trying to conceive
•	Provides the evidence that policy makers need to prioritise fertility issues

This study received ethical approval from the Ethics Committee of the School of Psychology- Cardiff University.

If you have any queries about this study, please feel free to contact Anna Ingram or Dr Sofia Gameiro, using the contact details below.

Anna Ingram 
School of Psychology 
Cardiff University 
70 Park Place 
Cardiff 
CF10 3AT 
Email: [email protected]

Dr Sofia Gameiro
http://psych.cf.ac.uk/contactsandpeople/gameiros.php 
Senior Lecturer
School of Psychology
Cardiff University
70 Park Place
Cardiff
CF10 3AT
Email: [email protected]
Tel: +44 (0)29 2087 5376

Details for Ethics Contact
Secretary of the Ethics Committee
School of Psychology 
Cardiff University
Tower Building
Park Place
Cardiff
CF10 3AT
Tel: +44 (0)29 2087 0360
Email: [email protected]


----------

